# Desco 300 spray rig



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Thinking about selling our Desco 300 Spray rig. Has twin tanks, 25hp motor, and extremely low hours. Paid $22,000 for it new and thinking about asking $10k for it. Anybody know anyone that may be interested. We literally used this to spray less than 20 houses and is in perfect working order.


----------

